
Why Workday Is Different by Design, and Why It Matters - victorbojica
https://blog.workday.com/en-us/2012/why-workday-is-different-by-design-and-why-it-matters.html
======
victorbojica
I'm curious if someone worked with the stuff described in the article. Maybe
describe it in more specific terms?

